

Free in-flight texting and WiFi Calls on T-Mobile - alexeichemenda
http://www.businessinsider.com/t-mobile-wifi-calling-2014-9

======
lutusp
Quote: "New smartphones purchased from T-Mobile will allow WiFi calling, the
company announced Wednesday."

This is a cool feature, but it's not new. T-Mobile has offered this feature
for some time now (at least two years). I think the reason they're making it
sound like a new feature is because Apple has announced it as a feature of the
iPhone 6.

Anyway, it's a very nice feature, especially if you live in a cellular blind
spot as I do.

